# 17 years after 4, June 1989 Beijing (Hong Kong)



## edwardwong

There are already 17 years after the event of 4 June 1989. Every year, there are a gathering for memerising such a event in Hong Kong. There are 40 thousands people in the Vitoria Park Hong Kong this year. 

*The full gallery is here, total 20 photos: **http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf/article?mid=553&prev=-1&next=551*

&#27595;&#24536;&#20845;&#22235;. &#20170;&#22825;&#26159;&#20845;&#22235;17&#36913;&#24180;. 
1989&#24180;&#26159;&#25105;&#20154;&#29983;&#20013;&#19981;&#26371;&#24536;&#35352;&#30340;&#19968;&#24180;. 1989, &#25105;&#20358;&#21040;&#20102;&#39321;&#28207;&#36889;&#20491;&#33258;&#30001;&#22320;. 1989, &#20013;&#22283;&#20154;&#22312;&#35299;&#25918;&#24460;&#30340;&#22235;&#21313;&#24180;&#20877;&#31449;&#20986;&#20358;&#36861;&#23563;&#33258;&#30001;&#22818;. 17&#24180;&#36942;&#21435;&#20102;, &#20013;&#22283;&#27604;&#20197;&#21069;&#22909;&#20102;, &#20013;&#22283;&#20154;&#30340;&#29983;&#27963;&#20063;&#27604;&#20197;&#21069;&#22909;&#20102;, &#20294;&#22823;&#23478;&#30340;&#33258;&#30001;&#22818;&#36996;&#22312;&#24444;&#23736;. &#28961;&#35542;&#20320;&#29992;&#20160;&#40636;&#30340;&#26041;&#24335;, &#35531;&#35352;&#33879;&#25105;&#20497;&#30340;&#20013;&#22283;&#22818;.
&#25105;&#30340;&#22818;&#21644;&#20320;&#30340;&#22818;&#65292;&#27599;&#19968;&#20491;&#22818;&#28304;&#33258;&#40643;&#27827;&#65292; &#20116;&#21315;&#24180;&#28961;&#25976;&#30340;&#28212;&#26395;&#65292;&#22312;&#27827;&#20013;&#28372;&#28372;&#36942;&#12290;
&#21738;&#19968;&#20491;&#22818;&#28558;&#28227;&#27489;&#27138;&#65292;&#21738;&#19968;&#20491;&#22818;&#24179;&#24248;&#33510;&#26970;&#65292; &#26377;&#24190;&#22238;&#21776;&#28450;&#39080;&#31684;&#65292;&#35731;&#21516;&#32990;&#19981;&#21463;&#25240;&#30952;&#12290;
&#21738;&#22825;&#25105;&#20013;&#22283;&#23637;&#27493;&#65292;&#20309;&#26178;&#30561;&#29509;&#21564;&#38911;&#39514;&#19990;&#27468;&#65292; &#27798;&#22825;&#38283;&#35219;&#21521;&#21069;&#36335;&#65292;&#24040;&#40845;&#25582;&#20986;&#33258;&#25105;&#12290;
&#21483;&#20013;&#22283;&#20154;&#20154;&#35211;&#27489;&#27138;&#65292;&#31505;&#32882;&#31505;&#38754;&#38263;&#20276;&#40643;&#27827;&#65292; &#20116;&#21315;&#24180;&#28961;&#25976;&#20013;&#22283;&#22818;&#65292;&#20839;&#23481;&#21482;&#24471;&#19968;&#20491;&#12290;
&#35201;&#20013;&#22283;&#20154;&#20154;&#27599;&#19968;&#20491;&#20570;&#65292;&#33258;&#30001;&#27138;&#26274;&#24184;&#31119;&#25105;&#12290;

(&#25293;&#30340;&#26178;&#20505;, &#24515;&#20013;&#26377;&#19968;&#20123;&#27010;&#24565;. 17&#24180;..... &#30070;&#26178;&#30340;&#25136;&#22763;&#20170;&#24050;&#26159;&#20154;&#21040;&#20013;&#24180;, &#26152;&#26085;&#30340;&#29238;&#27597;&#20170;&#24050;&#27493;&#20837;&#26202;&#24180;; &#26032;&#29983;&#20195;&#36996;&#27794;&#26377;&#32147;&#27511;&#36942;&#37027;&#20491;&#26178;&#20195;, &#32780;&#25105;&#20497;&#30340;&#22818;&#26371;&#24310;&#32396;&#19979;&#21435;....)
*&#27597;&#35242;&#30340;&#28122;&#20809;*



 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011209532.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011421556.jpg
**************************************************​ 
*&#34987;&#38364;&#30340;&#33258;&#30001;*


 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011200544.jpg​ 
************************************​ 
*&#20309;&#26178;&#23436;&#22818;?*
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011500265.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011404974.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011219570.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011440796.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011305988.jpg​ 
************************************************​ 
*&#22818;&#30340;&#20659;&#25215;*



http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/phot...JEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011450570.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011356154.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011248465.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011315240.jpg​ 


http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011413328.jpg​ 


http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011256452.jpg​ 


http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011239366.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011229486.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011336623.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011325574.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011431159.jpg



 
*&#27595;&#24536;&#20845;&#22235;........*​


----------



## edwardwong

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/phot...JEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060605011209532.jpg


----------



## edwardwong

why image cannot be shown?


----------



## LaFoto

Hi Edward, I tried to make your photos show, but it seems like your server in Hong Kong does not allow for any hot-linking your pics to another forum, so I am afraid you will have to go with the links and hope for people to click on them.

I have seen the first 4 or 5 photos and am very impressed!
They are very emotional and show the great atmosphere of the demonstrations, and I am amazed at how well you managed to work with the low light. What little I have seen so far is really beautiful!

Maybe you will want to come "downstairs" to the Welcome and Introductions Forum and tell us a little more about yourself?

Welcome to ThePhotoForum!!!


----------



## NMLeakway

Fantastic photographs, Edward.


----------



## edwardwong

ok. uploaded four. Please go to my blog to see the rest. Those photo was taken with OM E500 with Nikon 80~200mm f2.8 and ZD 50mm f2, manual focus.


----------

